# Europe Forum > Travelling & Living in Europe >  Studying at university in Europe in English

## gaijinalways

One of my wife's multilingual students wants to study at university in Europe (not the UK), but he wants to do it in English. Is anyone familar with the types of programs that are available for that for regular 4 year degrees?

----------


## Minty

Besides UK here in Western Europe I think the only degrees you can actually do them in English are those degrees that mainly use high levels of mathematics as maths is universal, or bachelor of music, as western music instruments all around the world use the same music notes. The rest are all in French, German, Italian, and Dutchc.

----------


## road-finder

There is few Universities in Kiev where you can study in English.
There are International Christian University and INSTITUTE OF INTERNATIONAL RELATIONS (NATIONAL TARAS SHEVCHENKO UNIVERSITY OF KYIV).

----------


## Miss Marple's nephew

I know that we have university studies in English (here in Sweden) but I'm not familiar with their curricula. The nearest to Malm・ is the university of Lund and I'm certain there are others.

Sorry I can't post the link!

----------


## antibus

> One of my wife's multilingual students wants to study at university in Europe (not the UK), but he wants to do it in English. Is anyone familar with the types of programs that are available for that for regular 4 year degrees?


I Know that in Italy there are some programs held both in English and Italian above all in the northern italian universities....especially some engineering programs at the politechnic universities in Torino and in Milano and economics programs (one of which is entirely held in english) at the bocconi university in Milano....while the first two are publics and yearly fees are about 1200-1500 euro, Bocconi is private and the fees can reach 10000 euros per year.
The John Hopkins university has a very important seat in Bologna (North Italy) and all courses (mostly politics, international relations, european studies and international economics) taught there are held in english (But i think they offer only postgraduate programs) 
Anyway most european universities don't offer 4 year courses but only 3 years undergraduate courses and 2 years post graduate courses.......while it's harder to find undergraduate courses taught in english outside UK.....most european universities offer a lot of postgraduate programs held in english.

----------


## Anatolian

I reccommend you to pay a look at HAN university of applied sciences in Arnhem Holland. It's the best International business school in Holland. Studied there my self for a year.

----------


## Sanjeev

SURE! there is such a programme, very interesting - in Poland! You should contact the International University of Logistics and Transport in one of the most beautiful cities in Poland –WROCŁAW. It’s a great opportunity, open people, nice contact and GREAT professionalism! Look up for International Univeristy of Logistics and Transport on the web!
You can do there IN ENGLISH a full 3 years Bachelor degree or 2 year Master degree!... and it's much cheaper than in UK!

----------


## sparkey

Or, English-language instruction for anybody who _really_ wants to get away: UNIS

Not that I've been there, just sounds like fun.

----------


## Sanjeev

I am from Marocco 23, studying in International University of Logistics and Transport in Wroclaw, great people, pretty girls, high level of education- good programs, not high cost of living in Europe for me
Mah

----------


## seyibright

I am from Africa continent and i want to study in Europe, but i need a place with low cost of living and low or no tuition fees at all, also the most important factor is, a place in Europe(UK excluded) where i can get a student employment to support my self during the course of study. thanks

----------


## seyibright

The program i will like to study is Information and communication technology

----------


## GraduateAbroad

> One of my wife's multilingual students wants to study at university in Europe (not the UK), but he wants to do it in English. Is anyone familar with the types of programs that are available for that for regular 4 year degrees?


There are at least 700nundergrad programmes in Europe now taught in English [outside UK]. See Eunicas website

----------


## christenalux

There are a lot of 4 year programs in Europe with English as the medium. You can choose your desired 4 year education program from here: *europestudycentre(dot)com*. We also provide scholarship programs. have a look and call our expert or have a chat with our expert team for consultation and other processing...

Lexi

----------


## Mikey123

My bestfriend go to Krakow the last year and he study at Politechnika de Krakowska. He told me: there is a lot of places to visit and it is cheaper than other country.

----------


## deepindersingh

In Europe, Many Universities provides degree program in English for 4 years. but depends on how much your budget? There are few universities where you can study in ENGLISH like KEA College, Aarhus University and Metropol University College.

----------


## shaina410

I know BTK uni in Berlin offers some programmes in english 
miami ad school in Hamburg offers all in english as well  :Satisfied:

----------


## SunnyDay

My colleague studied at some German university in English. She told me there was a wide range of universities offering programms in English but it all depends on your specialization. I think you should consider this country - they usually offer good education.

----------


## florere

In Dublin, Ireland.

----------


## capita

In case you're an EU resident, you can get a free college degree – with every one of your talks instructed in English – in around half of every single European nation, including Denmark, Austria, Norway and Greece. Charges will in general be higher for non-EU understudies, however are still relatively lower than you'll discover in other mainstream study objections. English-trained courses were rare as of late as 2009, especially at single man's level, however there has since been a fifty-overlay increment in the quantity of English-showed four year college educations accessible. 


You can now effectively look from more than 900 English-showed flows through our supportive coordinating apparatus, which finds your ideal course in only a couple of steps. 


Germany 


Around 56 percent of Germany's populace communicates in English (especially among the more youthful age), and there are numerous projects accessible to concentrate in English, especially at postgraduate level. On the off chance that you need to learn at undergrad level, English-instructed courses are more earnestly to discover. 


There are no educational expenses for college degrees at state funded colleges in Germany, except for colleges in the territory of Baden-Württemberg, where non-EU understudies currently need to pay charges of €3,000 (~US$3,360) every year. Graduate degrees are additionally free on the off chance that you have picked up your college degree in Germany, while PhD courses are likewise regularly either free or exceptionally minimal effort. Private colleges in Germany will charge educational expenses, yet these are frequently still not exactly the worldwide normal.

----------


## Charlie Roarke

> I know BTK uni in Berlin offers some programmes in english 
> miami ad school in Hamburg offers all in english as well



Not the best choice out there at the moment, my opinion. British education is much much better.

----------


## AmondoO

There are such programmes in Poland

----------

